# Best sub Â£20K sportscar



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

EVO reckons it's the MR2......any other thoughts?


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

It depends what you want really.

20 grand gets you a lot these days.........
Elise, used of course
VX220, new (a bit of haggling will get it)
964 Porsche (a bit old and tired perhaps)
MX-5 and lots of change
etc etc.

Personally, I`d go for the used Elise option but the VX220 looks like a bargain.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

It certainly does


----------



## mobtob (Jul 11, 2003)

I rate the MX5 much higher than the MR2 after driving both.

Don't you think that there is a gaping hole between MX5's etc and S2000's, Boxsters etc price-wise (if you consider a VX220 or Elise too extreme)

Someone needs to bring out a 6 cylinder mid engined roadster for sub Â£20k - please


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

They are testing a V6 MR2 in Japan.....no idea how they could fit the engine in!


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Have a drive in Ford Racing Puma with LSD. The most fun you can have with a FWD 

SBJ


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Have a drive in Ford Racing Puma with LSD. The most fun you can have with a FWD
> 
> SBJ


What, you took some acid then went out in a car? Isn't that a bit irresponsible, although probably, as you say, fun?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I douby it - he probably spent the entire time stopped at traffic lights watching the pretty colours.

Just thank God he wasn't on Oxford street with the Christmas lights.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Have a drive in Ford Racing Puma with LSD. The most fun you can have with a FWD Â
> 
> SBJ


That car was Â£22K when new. I presume we were talking new car at sub Â£20K in the original post.

But Teucer is right the MR2 is pretty much alone on the <Â£20K mid engine rear wheel drive stakes.

MGF. No thanks.

Or you have the hot hatchs - Clio Sport, Leon Cupra R, CTR etc - and I these aren't strictly sports cars in the same vein as the MR2.

MX5 definately - no one sems to not rate it highly - although I'd personally rather drive a hatchback. :-/


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

It's all wrong. Best sportscar for Â£20k is a Caterham easily.

Rhod


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Except you will stuggle to get a Caterham for Â£20k. I looked into it before I got the VX. The 1.4 Classic is just too slow to be taken seriously.

A decent spec and performance (Roadsport 140 is the minimum I would consider) is Â£20400 painted and built.

If you want a proper track spec car (R300 with LSD) then you can soon break Â£26k. Cheap they aren't


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I swear I specked one up (to build myself) for 19k. Â Some MG XPower 140 unit I think. Â Could have got it all wrong though.

Rhod


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Probably true for self build, but I'm not sure then it can be compared with the MR2 et al. You have to compare like for like which is built and SVA'd by Caterham.

Great cars, don't get me wrong. I just didn't have the time (or tool collection) to consider a self build when I looked into it.

Paul


----------

